# Assigning 92950 Cardiopulmonary Resuscitation



## jenyb (May 7, 2011)

I've been told both ways on this so I'll ask the forum:  If a patient arrives to the ED with CPR in progress, can I bill 92950 for the ED physician or does there need to be documentation of the chart stating the ED physician actually performed or directed the CPR?


----------



## keke74 (May 7, 2011)

There should be documentation that the ED physician continued the CPR procedure once the patient  arrived to the ED.


----------



## dabroussard (May 8, 2011)

*Cpr*

since cpr isnt included in critical care but I would believe documentation would have to support the code.


----------



## Mojo (May 8, 2011)

From the ACEP website:

FAQ 9. What are the documentation requirements for CPR? 

There are no specifically defined documentation criteria for reporting CPR listed in CPT. Providers should be aware of the need to demonstrate medical necessity and the services provided. A procedure note stating that CPR was performed part of a hospital wide uniform “code sheet.”


----------

